# 5 U.S. troops killed as Afghan violence swells



## strollingbones (Aug 7, 2009)

Reporting from Kabul, Afghanistan -- The pace of American combat deaths in Afghanistan has quickened anew as roadside bombs killed five U.S. troops in 24 hours in the same western province, the American military said Thursday.

*The deaths bring to 11 the number of American troops killed in Afghanistan so far in August, on the heels of what was the worst month for Western and U.S. troop fatalities since the conflict began in 2001. Forty-three American military personnel died in July.*

5 U.S. troops killed as Afghan violence swells - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate when  people are dying  when the ideas they are fighting for are being killed in the USA.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I hate when  people are dying  when the ideas they are fighting for are being killed in the USA.


What so called ideals are we supposedly fighting for?

And who is allegedly killing these ideals?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when  people are dying  when the ideas they are fighting for are being killed in the USA.
> ...


Liberty & freedom .The progressive left wing political party headed by Obama [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cqN4NIEtOY]YouTube - Obama: We are 5 days from FUNDAMENTALly transforming America[/ame]
  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2oOoCdFblc"]Hillary[/ame], Pelosi Harry Reid,  Van Jones ,Wayne Rathke,The social justice crowd


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


So invading and killing people in other countries somehow gives us more liberty and freedom?

What liberty or freedoms have we gained here in America by these invasions and occupations?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I supported invading East Tampa Hamtrack Memphis and Huston more .That is the front line ,Then going to mekka.
Supposedly we are fighting them  there so we dont have to fight them here, they are here already, aren't they ?
The Government doesn't know what it is doing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


Who is *them* and *they*?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Islamic fundamentalists.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2009)

I am puzzled?

How is a poor sheep herder in in Afghanistan going to invade the United States and take away our Liberty and Freedom ?

Even if he is Taliban. 

How could he get here?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

Are American troops being directed to target Sheep herders?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Are American troops being directed to target Sheep herders?


Yes

Just a day or two ago

They bombed (murdered) a large innocent family

Not the first time


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Are American troops being directed to target Sheep herders?
> ...



Im sure that is  the whole complete story. thanks, I didnt know that.


----------



## Soaring (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Are American troops being directed to target Sheep herders?
> ...


Innocent?  The drone dropped a 500 pound bomb on the Taliban leader in Pakistan, and killed his terrorist ass.  Unfortunately, his family was in the house where he was killed.  Tough shit.  There is a small area just inside the Pakistan border where terrorists are holding up at.  Most likely, that small area is where Osuma Bin Laden is hiding, and the drones are bombing that area hoping to get Osuma.  The Pakistan government sort of has been ignoring that area forever, but may start sending in troops to seek out the alqada as well as the Taliban leaders, but they are already furnishing information that can target where the drones should drop their bombs.   In the meantime, the drones will continue to drop bombs on the suspected areas where OBL may be hiding.  We are making progress by killing the Taliban leader in Pakistan who was in charge of many suicide and other bombings against innocent people.  Please don't feel sorry for these rogues.  They are killers, and will kill you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 7, 2009)

Soaring said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


Good work!!!!!

By murdering the whole family.

We have created a hundred more to immediately take his place.

Reminds me of our tactics in Vietnam

And we know what a success that turned out to be


----------



## Lycurgus (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO, if they wish to be very successful over there, then they need to add a great many more specialty units and the general infantry numbers would have to really increase greatly. Further, it may (mosy likely) require a cross border operations, in mass. 

This is not Iraq.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Soaring said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


if they got the whole family, as you claim, how will they make more?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Reporting from Kabul, Afghanistan -- The pace of American combat deaths in Afghanistan has quickened anew as roadside bombs killed five U.S. troops in 24 hours in the same western province, the American military said Thursday.
> 
> *The deaths bring to 11 the number of American troops killed in Afghanistan so far in August, on the heels of what was the worst month for Western and U.S. troop fatalities since the conflict began in 2001. Forty-three American military personnel died in July.*
> 
> 5 U.S. troops killed as Afghan violence swells - Los Angeles Times



Violence happens to be a part of war, and in any war there are many casualties.  Even in the WAR ON POVERTY, engaged over 50 years ago by the LIBERALS of this nation.  Clearly if there is any DEFEAT to be declared in any war...this should be the one.   As some 5 Trillion dollars has been wasted in this nation attempting to bring the poverty level down.  It looks like poverty is winning, as per the words of the LIBERAS...as they require MORE, MORE, MORE ammunition be used.  With that ammunition already used..5 Trillion, with a "T", only slightly moving the recorded poverty level.   

What a waste of resources that is USED UP...with no change of ever recouping any of that CONSUMED monies....indeed, the WAR EFFORT appears to be the longest war ever engaged in this nation, it has all but bankrupt us.   That 5 Trillion is now closer to 12, as this information was taken from archives from 15 years ago...now with the BIG SPENDING, CREDIT CARD SHOPPERS in charge of the cash...or credit register, we can expect another 10 trillion to be added on top of this.

The Poverty Paradox: How America Spent $5 Trillion on the War on Poverty without Reducing the Poverty Rate

http://www.heritage.org/Research/Immigration/SR9.cfm


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Soaring said:
> ...


These people are extremely tribal and all murders must be avenged.

It's a matter of both personal and tribal/ clan honor.

Him and his wife's extended family of brothers, uncles, son, cousins, etc. will be out for revenge.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


thats assuming they werent already a part of Al Qaeda already

and btw, your claim sounds like we shouldnt fight them and defend ourselves because to kill them before they kill us would only make more of them

thats fucking STUPID


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


In my opinion very few are Al Qaeda or have anything to do with Al Qaeda

These people have been fighting invaders since Alexander the Great.

Long, long before there was Al Qaeda or the Taliban.

They have beaten empires like the British and the Russian.

And will someday add the American Empire to the list.

Their tribal culture and personal honor is based on repelling invaders.

So they don't need Al Qaeda or anyone else to tell them what to do.


----------



## mystic (Aug 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> and btw, your claim sounds like we shouldnt fight them and defend ourselves because to kill them before they kill us would only make more of them
> 
> thats fucking STUPID



hmm, I think the point you are not comprehending is that when innocent people are killed, their surviving relatives, friends or even neighbors have a much greater chance of picking up weapons. Don't you realize that "collateral damage" is an excellent recruiting tool? People who might not have otherwise fought the occupation join the resistance for those exact reasons.
I don't know about you, but if someone came to my country and blew up my house and killed half my family, I think I would want revenge too. What about you? Would you hide in the hills, or would you fight? Careful with your answer.
Besides, I think the majority that we have killed in Afghanistan have been farmers. There really isn't even a major threat in Afghanistan. Revenge for 9/11? We might as well have attacked Saudi Arabia (not that we would, cause she's our girlfriend and we love her sooo much). 
Taliban were never a threat to us, Al Qaeda was/is a threat to us. They're global and sophisticated; Taliban, on the other hand, are illiterate war orphans. They terrorized Afghanistan...and that was about the extent of their power. 
Of course, Afghanistan makes an easy scapegoat, doesn't she? Might as well kick her while she's down. Makes the people back home feel like they're getting "the bad guys".


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 9, 2009)

mystic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > and btw, your claim sounds like we shouldnt fight them and defend ourselves because to kill them before they kill us would only make more of them
> ...


you have proof these people were innocent?


----------



## mystic (Aug 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you have proof these people were innocent?



I'll answer your question when you answer mine. Fair enough?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 9, 2009)

mystic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you have proof these people were innocent?
> ...


your question is fucking moronic
these were taliban, moron


----------



## mystic (Aug 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> your question is fucking moronic
> these were taliban, moron



Vulgarity and name calling usually indicate lack of resouces for a proper debate. Please return when you have educated yourself on the subject matter. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 10, 2009)

mystic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > your question is fucking moronic
> ...


 keyword there

in THIS case its a matter of you being too fucking stupid on the issue for you to even be worth an attempt to debate


----------

